# Posterior babies- when did you go into labor with yours?



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I know that a posterior baby can hinder things as far as the cervix and dilating goes. Mine refuses to turn, which is fine, because I've birthed a posterior baby before, and I know that it is something I'm comfy with. I'll try again during labor, but all of my efforts really aren't working. Baby is pretty set on her position- DD was the same. Placenta is anterior so I figure having her turn anterior wouldn't be as comfy for her and I'd rather my baby be comfy and me suffer back labor than make things easy peasy for me and make my baby uncomfy









Anyhow, with DD I had prodromal labor for about 9 days and was induced via pitocin at 41w2d (a [horrible] mainstream hospital birth that changed my life).

I'm currently already having prodromal labor with this baby and i'm 38wks.

So- if you had a posterior baby, when did you go into the "real deal" labor?


----------



## mamaofprincesses (Jun 5, 2007)

Dd2 was posterior, and was born 16 days after her due date.

But, I didn't know about EPO then - I think it might have helped a little, because I just had baby #3 and he was posterior until the day I went into labor, 10 days after his due date. I used a LOT of EPO this time around.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm not sure if my dd was posterior at the onset of labor or if she turned in labor. at the last prenatal she had been LOA. I did have back pain pretty early on in labor though (I was clueless about palpating for position myself with that pregnancy) labor started at 38w4d (but it was at like 11pm so very nearly 38w5d)


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Prodromal labor for five days or so, birth at 37w5d.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

10 hours of prodromal labor, 9 of "real labor" (including 3 hours of pushing), and DD was born exactly one week after her EDD.


----------



## Hedgehog Mtn (Jan 14, 2008)

My 1st was posterior right at 37 weeks, 2-4 were anterior and 37-38 weeks with no prodromal labor.

Baby #5 is 40 weeks on Monday and I've had prodromal labor hours each day for weeks....and still going.

PS - my due date may be slightly off but if it is I'm later not earlier :-(


----------



## srs (Nov 8, 2007)

38 weeks for my posterior baby. This next one is still posterior as well at 37+2.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

My posterior baby was born at home at 41+4. I had 14 hours of prodomal labour (after SROM but with nothing much "happening" - got me to 2cm, 50% effaced, i'd been at 1cm 50% effaced for a month), then quite suddenly she turned anterior, and was born 89 minutes later. My 2nd stage was written on the chart as 5mins, but to be fair i spent at least the hour before that trying not to push as i thought i still had premature pushing urge from her being posterior (she's my first, i didn't realise she'd rotated).


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

DS, first child, was posterior (also anterior placenta). I went into labor at 39w1d, and it became hard and fast very quickly. I did not have prodromal labor. I had a ton of back pain, and he had a nuchal hand.

I think I started having cx around 9am, by 10:30 they were hard to get through, I started timing them and they were about 3 min apart. I felt like pushing around 4 - 5 pm and was complete. Pushing was about 2 1/2 hours. He turned at some point, and he came out face down.

I also don't like trying too much to get them OA, I kind of worry that if the baby likes to face the placenta, it's for a reason, maybe I'm just a bit paranoid, but I don't want to try to get my babe more wrapped up in cord than naturally. I'm a bit of a worrier though, I lost my last child at 22 weeks gestation. I'm due again and this one also has an anterior placenta and likes to hange out posterior.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

My persistent posterior baby was my earliest, born on her due date (sunny side up.) She didn't engage until AFTER I started pushing.

My third was born a week late after a couple (few?) weeks of prodromal labor. She was born in good position but with a nuchal hand. I've wondered if the prodromal stuff was due to bad positioning that eventually righted itself, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi,

My #1 was posterior, had little prodromal labor and an induced horrible hospital birth.

My #2 was also posterior. I had a LOT of prodromal labor, for a couple of weeks before hand, and in the week leading up to birth it was really painful and I couldn't walk through the contractions sometimes. The midwife told me that the prodromal labor was my baby trying to get into the right position. In the end, he didnt' turn until about a minute before he was born. He turned as the waters broke and he was able to slide into position.
So to answer your question, probably about 2-3 weeks after the start of prodromal labor, and a week after the really intense prodromal labor.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## wrenmoon (Feb 6, 2008)

#1 was not posterior= 16 hour labor @38 weeks

#2 posterior that whole time= 3 weeks prodromal labor @42 weeks, 45 minute birth w/ two minutes of pushing. I don't think she turned until I started pushing, and she might have come out sunny side up but I honestly can't remember since I was by myself when her head emerged!

I had spent so much time on my hands and knees trying to turn her before labor that I had callouses on my knees. I think her extremely short cord kept her from being able to spin around.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

41+1 and no prodromal labor


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

DD was posterior my entire pregnancy. Went into labor when my water broke at 39+3, she was born about 8.5 hours later (at home, two hours pushing).


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 1, 2007)

Lets see. My labor started with heavy contractions when my water broke 5 days past my due date. DD was born via Cesarean 46 hours (including 8 hours of pushing) later.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Water broke at 2:30 am at 38+1. Contractions started at 9 am and DD was born at 1:50 pm.


----------



## arianascrunchymama (Dec 9, 2009)

2 days of prodromal labor, 16 hours of active labor, and DD was born at 37 weeks 2 days (after 32 minutes of pushing) still posterior and her brow presenting. YEOWCH!


----------



## callieollie (Jan 2, 2007)

My ds was posterior and he was born at 38w2d. Mild prodromal labor for maybe 12 hours and then "real" labor started and lasted for 28 hours, including 3 1/2 hours of pushing (and eventually a vacuum extraction).


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

OP here !!








Thanks everyone







For those who've had extensive prodromal labor before birthing, did you do anything to help it along, like natural induction techniques? My prodromal labor is intensifying and increasing, and right now is more painful and less contractions.. anyhow, I know that I'm not dilating because baby isn't pushing on my cervix too efficiently.


----------



## arianascrunchymama (Dec 9, 2009)

On day two of prodromal labor with contractions 3-5 minutes apart I started doing nipple stimulation while walking up and down our stairs. lol. By the next morning I had dilated from the 3cm ad 75% I was previously stuck at to 6cm and 100%. BUT DD was persistant posterior and I think my efforts to help things along actually stopped my body from helping her turn. If I could go back and do it again, I would just go with it and try to relax as much as possible. I feel that if the baby can't get into a better position on their own, prodromal labor is your body trying to assist. The further down in your pelvis they are, the less likely they are to rotate anterior.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

DD1 has been my only posterior baby. I had her 8 days late.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

dd1- 42 weeks 3 days, spontaneous labor, posterior/asynclitic/eventual cesarean

dd2- 40 weeks, spontaneous labor, anterior/vbac

ds- 42 weeks, weeks of prodromal labor with babe bouncing anterior/posterior/transverse/breech, spontaneous labor and another vbac (he was anterior at birth)


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

#3 was my only posterior baby, he was born at 40w and 5d.


----------



## MissyLissa (Feb 18, 2008)

My posterior baby was born at 39 weeks, so not late by any means, but she did come a full three weeks later than my anterior baby. However, I was 7 cms before active labor kicked in so I really don't think her position affected dilation!! Active labor was also only 1.5 hours and she never did turn. I also got really lucky and had no back labor.


----------



## ferra (Mar 2, 2006)

My babe was born posterior (that little turkey). Homebirth-Eight days past due date.
No pronominal labor. Water broke at 3:30AM with early labor,
went into active/hard labor around 9PM
he was born at 9am the next day.


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

I was in labor for 13 hours. Hospital birth, three weeks earlier than due date. I tried to help him turn by changing my positioning during labor (easier said than done, I was pretty exhausted and huge). I ended up delivering him sunny side up


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

Mine was thought to be posterior throughout the entire labor and born posterior. I went into labor at 40w3d and had no prodromal labor. It was a much more intense and painful labor that started with a bang, but once it started, it started.


----------



## Say (Feb 19, 2009)

My daughter was born at 41+3. I had a very long labor. I'm not sure if everyone posting is differentiating between the latent phase of labor and prodromal labour. I was in latent labour (not prodromal) for 3 1/2 days, 'active' for about 12 hours.


----------

